
Shadows used to peer around corners - ejstronge
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00174-1
======
rzzzt
Reminds me of this work, aiming to "reverse" the light path between a
projector and a camera/photosensor:
[https://youtu.be/p5_tpq5ejFQ](https://youtu.be/p5_tpq5ejFQ)

------
loktarogar
It took me longer than i'd like to admit to read it as "shadows used" "to peer
around corners" not "shadows" "used to" "peer around corners", as if shadows
at one point in time peered around corners but have since dropped the habit

~~~
masonic
Shadows have always been, and continue to be, nosy jerks.

------
taneq
It's not as fancy as image reconstruction but I realised years ago that I tend
to look at the floor any time I'm approaching a blind corner in an office
environment. It took a little longer to figure out I was subliminally looking
for diffuse shadows that would indicate someone about to come round the
corner.

------
wyldfire
> The information has to be reconstructed computationally from a series of
> measurements, in a similar way to that used in the X-ray imaging method
> known as computed tomography.

Of interest here may be the radon transform [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon_transform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon_transform)

------
swayvil
Can we get an image off any reflection, it's just a matter of
decoding/filtering? Is that the news?

Because I would love to take an image of earth off of, say, Pluto. Or
something further.

------
fh973
Reminds me of multistatic and passive radar, which were the entry subjects to
my Wikipedia deep dive today.

~~~
yesenadam
"Please don't tease us! Some actual information would be nice." \- sctb

Links please, tell us what you learned - the most memorable points anyway, how
is it similar, what's cool about it etc.

